# *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu im Forum, konnte auch schon vieles hier mitlesen und mitnehmen. Nun möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Jürgen, 51 - aus BadenWürttemberg, 
Nach dem Hausbau im Letzen Jahr haben wir nun in einem Gemeinschaftsprojekt unseren Traum von der *Magie Wasser hinterm Haus erfüllt. 
Wir haben Fotos in einem Album hinterlegt. Wer Details zum Projekt wissen und sehen möchte, der geht am besten auf unsere Homepage:

http://dani-danhaus.de/html/schwimmteich.html
Über ein Feedback freuen wir uns - Gerne beantworten wir Eure Fragen - uns sicher tauchen auch bei uns noch Fragen auf zur Pflege und Instandhaltung. 
Herzlichen Gruß an alle Teichliebhaber (Jürgen und Heike -Meine Frau hat die Fotos hochgeladen.... ich bin solange im Garten...)

(wie mein Album nun in die Rubrik Schwimmteiche rutscht, hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden)

Vielen Dank für die *Blümchen ....Damit mein Beitrag auch ein Bild hat... hier noch der Plan... natürlich gibt es noch viel zu tun, eines nach dem anderen...


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

:Willkommen2


bin ganz neidisch, ist ja ein traumhaftes Teil


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Hallo Jürgen,


:willkommen

ich hab grade eure Seite angeschaut - wow   ich bin sprachlos, einen klasse Teich habt ihr euch da gebaut.


----------



## anz111 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Servus Jürgen!

Super schöner Eigenbau! Gratuliere!

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Michael H (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Hallo 
Sieht Super aus , tja klein und fein gilt für deinen Teich ja nicht , sowas will ich auch , einfach nur Genial


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Hallo Heike und Jürgen 
samt Kindern und allen, die dazu gehören.
Ich gratuliere euch , zu eurem einzigartigen Paradies.
Man sieht  und fühlt, dass ihr viel Liebe und Arbeit dort hineingesteckt habt
und vor allem, spührt man den gemeinsamen Traum, an dem alle beteiligt sind.
Tolle Fotos, interessanter Blog und ein wunderschön erfüllter Traum.
Ich wünsche euch viel Genuss und gemeinsame Entspannung in eurem Paradis
_CARPE DIEM_


----------



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Superlieb, dankeschön, welch ein Kompliment. Leider geht dein Link nicht. 1fach nochmal posten.
*Carpe Diem *Heike


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

so doll ist mein link gar nicht, (habe ihn erst vor wenigen Tagen hinzu gefügt)
sollte nur an meiner Signatur hängen...
aber ich werd versuchen, ihn noch mal zu korrigieren


----------



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Also dein Projekt ist ja auch super - viel Liebe im Detail. Plätscher * Plätscher.... *✻ღ♥ღ✻ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ღ¸.•*´¨`*•. Wir haben einen Einlauf an der Terrasse gesetzt, da darf das Wasser über einen Stein in den Teich fliessen. Eben auch ein wenig *Plätscher * Plätscher... Ganz lieben Gruß *Heike


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

................. bin sprachlos!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*



muh.gp schrieb:


> ................. bin sprachlos!
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger




Psst - Danke!


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

 Danke Heike....
und danke für den Hinweis auf den Link, nun klappt er, ich hätte es nie bemerkt


----------



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*



muh.gp schrieb:


> ................. bin sprachlos!
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger



Zeig das deiner Princessin, dann sagt sie *Ja, mach mal...


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Hallo Heike und Jürgen,

beeindruckend Werk was eure Fam. da mit den Freunden auf die Beine gestellt hat.
Respekt. 
Ich wünsch euch immer sauberes Wasser und eine dichte Folie.

mfg René
PS ich glaub der Holger (muh.gp) will und darf so schnell nicht neu bauen


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*



troll20 schrieb:


> PS ich glaub der Holger (muh.gp) will und darf so schnell nicht neu bauen



Hallo René,

der Holger ist ja noch gar nicht fertig mit bauen...  und richtig, nach zwei Teichen in zwei Jahren brauche ich mal ein Päuschen...

Wenn ich baden will, könnte ich mich ja bei Heike und Jürgen anmelden. Die Beiden sind ja nur knapp 35 km Luftlinie von mir entfernt...

Grüßle,
Holger


----------



## derdirk (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Hallo Heike und Jürgen,

ein wirklich wirklich wirklich sehr schöner Badeteich. Da habt Ihr etwas tolles erschaffen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Jürgen B (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: *Die Rose-Gumpe - ein Familienprojekt*

Dankeschön für die Postings. Es schwimmt sich wirklich richtig klasse. Nachdem nun die Algenblüte rum ist und wir die Reinigung manuell unterstützt haben, wird das Wasser glasklar. *Freu!✻ღAllen ein schönes Geniessen Eures kleine & größeren Wasserparadieses ✻ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ღ¸.•*´¨`*•.


----------

